# OSX WebCams



## verlorenengel (Feb 18, 2002)

Hey people,


Can someone recommend a good osx compatible webcam? I used to have a kodak webcam for my pc and it was very sharp and clear unlike those poxy Logitech cams, are there any webcams for osx/mac that are sharp/good picture quality and not blurry/fuzzy/logitech-like??

Thanks heaps


----------



## docmacps (Jan 15, 2008)

Fast forward to the year 2008. The smart choice in Macintosh web cameras now are based on the UVC = USB 2.0 Video Class spec. Support for it is now built into Apple's Mac OS X 10.4.9+ and 10.5 Leopard. It's also supported by Windows Vista. So UVC web cams basically Just Work on modern Macs. There's only a half-dozen easy to identify UVC cams listed at http://www.mac-compatible-web-cam.com some with 1mp+ high resolution, quality lenses, built-in microphones & good light sensitivity. For older, say iMacs with USB 1.1 ports, the MacAlly IceCam is a low-res but workable solution with ecamm's iChatUSBcam software.


----------



## kirkrr (Jun 26, 2008)

A number of UVC cameras are hitting the streets, often with multi-megapixel capabilities, but I have yet to find any software that will use a webcam for more than 640x480 webcam type resolution. 

I don't need a chat application - I need a still application to take inventory pictures of products received, directly into the inventory program. I can get 640x480, but would like to get better pixs.

Suggestions? Google searches have come up with a number of applications, none of which provide better resolution, but do take fine still photos.


----------

